# African Cichlid Tank Salt per Gallon Help



## HoffmanRJ14 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has any clue how much salt per gallons should be added for Lake Malawi Cichlids. I have heard everything from 1 tbl spoon per 5 gallons to 1 tbl spoon per 40 gallons. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

salt in a african mbuna.peacock cichlids aquarium is not needed if you keep your ph at 79 to 83 .Amonia at 0. Temp at 79 to 82. water clear. do water changes at 25 to 30% per week or 50% per two weeks. (add stress coat+) add 5ml or one cap per 10 gallons of the water being replace.and one cap of melafix per 10 gls.the stress coat will remove,chlorine,chloramines and amonia in the new water. Will alsow replace slime coat and reduce electrolyte loss. the melafix will kill bacteria,parasites,fix tail rot and heal sores. I have never use salt in my cichlids tanks and i breed and sell my cichlids. its al about proper care and maintnance. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont use salt in my malawi tank, nor do I use stress coat ( just regular water conditioner) or melafix. Melafix is filtered out by the carbon. Crushed coral substrate and lime stone do a good job for ph and hardness


----------



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

just use a crushed coral sub and your ph will be ok no salt needed


----------

